# ppp u3g Sierra Wireless MC8775



## balanga (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm trying to connect to an ISP using ppp with Sierra Wireless MC8773 3G card. Here is what I get when trying to connect:-


```
#ppp -ddial 3g
Working in ddial mode
Warning: Add route failed: 0.0.0.0: errno: Value too large to be stored in data type
Using interface: tun0
```

However in /var/log/ppp.log I see 

```
Aug 23 16:00:00 Test newsyslog[1050]: logfile turned over due to size>100K
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1319]: Phase: Using interface: tun0
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1319]: Phase: deflink: Created in closed state
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1319]: tun0: Command: default: ident user-ppp VERSION
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1319]: tun0: Command: default: set device /dev/cuaU0.2
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1319]: tun0: Command: 3g: set speed 921600
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1319]: tun0: Command: 3g: set timeout 0
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1319]: tun0: Command: 3g: set authname
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1319]: tun0: Command: 3g: set authkey
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1319]: tun0: Command: 3g: set dial ABORT BUSY TIMEOUT 3    ""    AT OK-AT-OK    AT+CFUN=1 OK-AT-OK    AT+CMEE=2 OK-AT-OK    AT+CSQ OK    AT+CGDCONT=1,\"IP\",\"www.plusgsm.pl\" OK    ATD*99# CONNECT
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1319]: tun0: Command: 3g: enable dns
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1319]: tun0: Command: 3g: resolv writable
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1319]: tun0: Command: 3g: set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.255 0.0.0.0
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1319]: tun0: Command: 3g: add default HISADDR
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1319]: tun0: Warning: Add route failed: 0.0.0.0: errno: Value too large to be stored in data type
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1319]: tun0: Command: 3g: disable ipv6cp
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Phase: PPP Started (ddial mode).
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Establish
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Phase: deflink: closed -> opening
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Phase: deflink: opening -> dial
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Send: AT^M
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Expect(3): OK
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Received: ^M
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Received: OK^M
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Send: AT+CFUN=1^M
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Expect(3): OK
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Received: ^M
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Received: OK^M
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Send: AT+CMEE=2^M
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Expect(3): OK
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Received: ^M
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Received: OK^M
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Send: AT+CSQ^M
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Expect(3): OK
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Received: +CSQ: 8,99^M
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Received: OK^M
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Send: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","www.plusgsm.pl"^M
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Expect(3): OK
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Received: ^M
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Received: OK^M
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Send: ATD*99#^M
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Expect(3): CONNECT
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Received: ^M
Aug 23 18:18:03 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Received: ERROR^M
Aug 23 18:18:06 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: Expect timeout
Aug 23 18:18:06 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Warning: Chat script failed
Aug 23 18:18:06 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Phase: deflink: dial -> hangup
Aug 23 18:18:06 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
Aug 23 18:18:06 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connect time: 3 secs: 0 octets in, 0 octets out
Aug 23 18:18:06 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Phase: deflink: 0 packets in, 0 packets out
Aug 23 18:18:06 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Phase:  total 0 bytes/sec, peak 0 bytes/sec on Wed Aug 23 18:18:03 2017
Aug 23 18:18:06 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Phase: deflink: hangup -> opening
Aug 23 18:18:06 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Enter pause (30) for redialing.
Aug 23 18:18:36 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Chat: deflink: Redial timer expired.
Aug 23 18:18:36 Test ppp[1321]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connected!
```

Can anyone suggest what I've done wrong?


----------



## balanga (Aug 23, 2017)

When using the same SIM in my Lenovo tablet it connects automatically. Should I use the APN info which the tablet uses?

It has 
Name: Plus Internet
APN: internet
MCC: 260
MNC: 01
APN type: default,supl

other options such as proxy, port, username and password are not set.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 24, 2017)

Yes use your tablet APN.
The APN is tied to your sim. There is a profile for the APN on the SIM.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 24, 2017)

balanga said:


> When using the same SIM in my Lenovo tablet it connects automatically.


Now when you say this do you mean "My tablet works with APN=internet" Is this at home in the UK or on the road.
You said something about visiting Poland.

I was trying to figure out why you were using the APN for Poland. A Polish user gave that APN in his ppp.conf example.
They might have a different setup and you may need a local carrier prepaid data plan.


balanga said:


> AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","www.plusgsm.pl"


----------



## balanga (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm in Poland at the moment and did use the connection string mentioned which you can see in the log above, but after I send ATD*99# I get ERROR instead of CONNECT so I'm wondering if I should use the APN shown on my tablet.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 24, 2017)

I really have no idea about the roaming agreements between countries and carriers.

If you plan on using the Polish carrier you are going to need a SIM from them unless they have data roaming agreements with your current SIM carrier.

The SIM is tied to the APN. A SIM can have multiple APN's but one default. For instance if your carrier(Vodaphone?) has a data-sharing agreement with plusgsm(Polish carrier) then you could use the existing SIM and add another APN. Usually you cannot change the default APN but can add profiles for more APN.

You might have see this with the Sierra Watcher program. You can add APN's to the card from there.
Like I said the #1 slot goes to the provider and you can't delete profile 1 from the SIM. Any other profiles/APN's you create can be deleted.

I am saying this matter of factly but this could be the US implementation only. Who knows. I bet its similar.

So the question is can you connect in Poland with your UK SIM in Windows with APN=internet?

Have you tried using 'internet' as your APN in /etc/ppp/ppp.conf?


----------



## balanga (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm using a Polish SIM and Windows is able to connect, but I don't know if it is using ppp... 

Is there any way FreeBSD can read what is on the SIM?


----------



## balanga (Aug 25, 2017)

After changing device to /dev/cuaU0.0 everything works as it should


----------

